# How many of you are scared of house spider's?



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just wondering how many people own tarantula's and are afraid of common house spiders?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

very interesting mate. when i see the spiders i shit it and start sweatin n everything pure scary sesh, but am fascinated by chille rose's. but i still probs wouldnt hold or own one


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

i'll happily hold my chile, but dont like holding cricket's or meal worms lol. i dont like many small insects but love Ts lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I am. No idea why though. I think it is probably because they are so fast and can appear out of nowhere! I don't mind spiders that sit in webs as I know they're not likely to move about, it's the ones that run around the floor that give me the creeps!


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> i'll happily hold my chile, but dont like holding cricket's or meal worms lol. i dont like many small insects but love Ts lol


Im exactly the same, when i got my first T i was more freaked by the crickets lol


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> I am. No idea why though. I think it is probably because they are so fast and can appear out of nowhere!!


yeah i think that and the fact i dont know anything about random spider's could be the source of my fear lol. That and the movie arachnophobia lol.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

house spiders are cool! i have shower spiders, they've been there since i moved in, just mass produced-again, millions of baby ones! if anyone tried to hurt them they'd pay!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I like tarantulas but i hate those freaky house spiders than run out infront of you with no prior warning grrrr i seen loads of them lately.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Nah house spiders don't bother me. I have one squatting on my bedroom ceiling just now :lol2:

An if I find them on floor i pick them up an put them outside:flrt:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

They are ugly little sods but I'm not scared. I wouldn't own one. My wife who loves some of my spiders dislikes house spiders.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I find tarantulas facinating, and am psyching myself up to getting one! House spiders scare the the poo out of me to the point i will freeze if they are too close to me or i wont leave a room if it is in the door-way. Even if that room is the kitchen in the middle of the night!!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> I like tarantulas but i hate those freaky house spiders than run out infront of you with no prior warning grrrr i seen loads of them lately.


 same.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I actually like house spiders...

The big females _do_ just sit in webs all the time eating flies, the ones you see running across the floor are MMs out a-looking for a girlie. Love _T. gigantica_ that we get in the house sometimes, they legspan on their MMs is ridiculous, easily can hit 8-9cm for a leggy male.

I'm always fascinated by the cellar-spiders (_Pholcidae sp._), those true spiders with the hair thin legs that shake when you blow on them. They'll share webs with their slings and more or less with each other, but they'll actually catch and eat house spiders way bigger and stronger than them!


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I would rather cuddle my GBB before I touch a house spider :lol2:

I don't know why - but they still freak me out .. I caught one to see if I get over it and when I released her and it run towards me I almost screamed like a little girl :lol2: :lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't mind holding tarantulas if i have a spider expert with me and he knows it's ok to hold it lool i hate small house spiders i shit bricks, i saw this fat house spider run under the door at like 3am and i actually froze i hate crickets to! Pure scared of them although i own a bearded and have to feed him crickets everyday rofl:blush:


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> I would rather cuddle my GBB before I touch a house spider :lol2:
> 
> I don't know why - but they still freak me out .. I caught one to see if I get over it and when I released her and it run towards me I almost screamed like a little girl :lol2: :lol2: :whistling2:


OMG i just googles GBB and woah! That sent shivers down my spine no way on earth i would even be the same room as one of them they are pretty big! :gasp:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Google _Theraphosa blondi_ :2thumb:


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

*House spider...*

I have one in my house right now, its to fast to catch and keeps disappearing - so i've just kept it as a "pet"...


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I love all my little slings but I hate house spiders, the ones with tiny bodies and long legs im fine with but the others are horrible


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

a1dzcannon said:


> OMG i just googles GBB and woah! That sent shivers down my spine no way on earth i would even be the same room as one of them they are pretty big! :gasp:













You wouldn't however get me to handle one of those horrible little british house spiders.


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

T's fine
crickets fine
mealworms fine
most bugs fine


house spiders??? FU*K THAT!!!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

My mrs craps herself. i cup them, not scarred just dont like having them run on me.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Im fine with house spiders, and even have a garden spider in a tub here that i keep and am trying to grow on.

But i cant stand daddy long legs or crane flies


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

All spiders are pretty awesome to me granted when house spiders jump out of nowere I do sh*t it for a moment but that's all part of the fun of legged creatures! =D


----------



## mysore (Jul 29, 2009)

im not a fan of house spiders, they scare me, dont know why, black crickets scare me too,


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

First thing i think when i see a spider run across the floor in the house is not OMG im scared!...it's OMG!, what's escaped! ...get a tub:lol2:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

I hate house spiders and daddy long leg things :whip:
Im a tiny bit scared around my T but thats just childhood thing where all my family other than my mum was scared of spiders but iv calmed down now, its just touching her at first :lol2: now iv done it a few times im fine : victory:
crickets and locust no problems same with mealies i just dont like it when they jump out the vivarium towards your face :bash:


----------



## Jon Carre (Jun 9, 2009)

I keep Ts and I don't mind any insects or critters really, they fascinate me.
My girlfriend will tolerate the Ts, and even handles them occasionally as long as I am there to take them from her if she feels uneasy. She is terrified of house spiders and the like though. She can't be in the same room as one, if there's one in the house I have to put it outside.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sh*t scared of house spiders but i'm absolutely fascinated by T's and i can appreciate their beauty 
Wouldn't keep one though i don't think


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah its weird..iv held and will hold again a chillie rose but scream,run away and have panic attacks wen i see a house spider...i think its because house spiders r fast and cud run and hide but u can see a tarantula! x


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

we have a massive spider thats been here since we moved in, we have called it big bertha it lives in the vent above the lounge door.
other nite a spider ran over the quilt when we were in bed, i thot one of the slings had escaped lol turns out it was just a house spider.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to be petrified of house spiders, but now I quite like them, although they still make me jump when they dart out of hiding and run really fast :lol2:
They actually make quite interesting pets.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not scared of them but i am not as keen on them as T';s tbh. I am however a little afraid of woodlice :gasp:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

one of my dogs keep eating big house spiders lol., when they run across the floor he just licks them up lol

but yeah it's weird how many people will hold T's and not house spider's.


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Eww! I hate house spiders! But our chili rose is fab:flrt:


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Got no problem with T's, mate had one and he was fab :flrt:and dont mind those little/medium house spiders that make my sister scream and jump onto a chair... when i hear that scream i know why. But I do fear those huge house spiders, they dont know if they wanna be bog standard outside spiders or pets, they're so huge, you know the ones i mean :Na_Na_Na_Na: now those scare me. But yeah I'm not really bothered, one fell on my face the other night from my ceiling and I just brushed it off. My sister would have had heart failure lol


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

I dont mind the big old housies, i quite enjoy finding them now, really intresting when you can get up close and take a good look at them. The only thing im 'scared' of are earwigs!!!! I hate the bloody things, cant think of anything worse!!! :devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scaley said:


> I dont mind the big old housies, i quite enjoy finding them now, really intresting when you can get up close and take a good look at them. The only thing im 'scared' of are earwigs!!!! I hate the bloody things, cant think of anything worse!!! :devil:


lol for me it's centipedes - nothing should have that many legs.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> lol for me it's centipedes - nothing should have that many legs.


Yeah thats a close second for me aswell! lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> lol for me it's centipedes - nothing should have that many legs.


See i hate them too they look like long woodlice :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

There was a massive one in the loft yesterday. Me and my gf were up there playing on the old consoles we have set up and we could hear a rustling sound, we thought it was a mouse or something at first, but the sound stopped so we ignored it. 

Then it started again and out of a corner of the loft ran an absolutely huge spider!!

We legged it down the ladder and put the hatch across, lol!

I don't mind the ones with really long legs and tiny bodies though (Pholcids?), they eat house spiders don't they?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Aye they do mate, which is damn impressive.

Also, Teeny: woodlice!? Possibly the most adorable crustacean on this earth... Oh well, each to their own I suppose. 

Now centipedes, that's an arthropod I don't like so much, cos they bite. Millipedes on the other hand ^_^


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gallagher (Jul 21, 2009)

cant stand spiders scare the shit out of me


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I found this about midnight one night just above our front door. 










The black stripe is about 4 inches wide!!!! Shudder, I love big T's though. lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^Aye they do mate, which is damn impressive.
> 
> Also, Teeny: woodlice!? Possibly the most adorable crustacean on this earth... Oh well, each to their own I suppose.
> 
> Now centipedes, that's an arthropod I don't like so much, cos they bite. Millipedes on the other hand ^_^


I found one with babies on it when i was a kid and it freaked me pout. I still don't like them 



grumpyoldtrout said:


> I found this about midnight one night just above our front door.
> 
> image
> 
> The black stripe is about 4 inches wide!!!! Shudder, I love big T's though. lol


That is pretty damn awesome tho :2thumb:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I was doing the washing up last night, and i looked the other way, looked back and a HUGE house spider had climbed on to the edge of the washing up bowl. I was about 2" in leg span. I almost shat myself lol

Ed


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Why do so many of us have an irrational fear of these spiders?! I am fine with just about any other species except these!

Is it an instinctive fear of spiders that is set into our psychology to prevent us getting bitten by a venomous one?

If it is then surely people in the British Isles shouldn't still be scared of them?


----------



## YELLOWFISH (Mar 30, 2007)

Having read through this thread I think its the same reason I can look at spiders on tv and even when they are in their little lunchboxes. But let one lose and I reach for the spade and Tom and Jerry style action kicks off. 

Its the fact that the house spiders are "wild" and unpredictable that bothers people. Alot of arachnophobes like me find that they don't mind spiders as long as they know where they are and can see them coming. Hence why some people can quite happily play with a big hairy, but ultimately predictable chilean rose quite happily, but feel uneasy around the more flighty house spiders.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I love house spiders. I'm usually called downstairs at night by my girlfriends family (sisters or father) to remove them from the walls. I still use a cup on them, because the bastards are so damn fast...

Then again, I am now keeping _Selenocosmia_ tarantulas, and I do love my old world species


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

biggest one ive recorded has 4.2 inch legspan not 5.2 icnh sorry my typo.

shamefully i have to admit i smashed that fu:censor:kers head in.


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

love house spiders. got a masive one in the bathroom at the moment, moved it out of the bath onth the window sill and the poor thing just sat there terrified for hours. it's under the sink now!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm fourteen, and i've been scared of spiders since i was little. Especially house spiders. However recently, within the last year - i have started like catching the freaky ones around the house and handled them ... and now.. even after having the biggest house spider i've ever seen crawl over my pillow i ain't scared of spiders.

Link to Youtube of me handling it :no1:

YouTube - House Spider (Tegenaria duellica ) Crawling up arm!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> I'm fourteen, and i've been scared of spiders since i was little. Especially house spiders. However recently, within the last year - i have started like catching the freaky ones around the house and handled them ... and now.. even after having the biggest house spider i've ever seen crawl over my pillow i ain't scared of spiders.
> 
> Link to Youtube of me handling it :no1:
> 
> YouTube - House Spider (Tegenaria duellica ) Crawling up arm!


Well done you : victory: I couldn't do that lol


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

There's a 3" one on the wall behind me right now, and it would be creeping me out if I could actually see it. It seems to only have 7 legs.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

We have one sitting on her eggs at the moment on the ceiling. The cats have been trying to get to her but luckily, she's out of their reach :lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

All these stories of them walking over beds/pillows make me not want to go to bed, lol!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I found one of these walking on me at 3AM once - now that was scary. I screamed like a teenage girl, flung it across the bedroom and then demanded my husband find and remove it before I would go back to sleep. :blush:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

We had a huge house spider crawl along our rug in the living room last night, it was massive i was s*#tting myself as it was a fast big bugger. 

Give me a tarantula any day or even a sling, just keep them house spiders qway from me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I found one of these walking on me at 3AM once - now that was scary. I screamed like a teenage girl, flung it across the bedroom and then demanded my husband find and remove it before I would go back to sleep. :blush:
> 
> image


That's not an _S. florentina_ is it? I ask cos of the shiny chelicerae.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> That's not an _S. florentina_ is it? I ask cos of the shiny chelicerae.


yep, we've got loads of them round here, horrible things.


----------



## YELLOWFISH (Mar 30, 2007)

Gah! I had one of those in my hair once! It looked like that only blacker and had a sort of square backside rather than the rounded ones you see on house spiders. Big bloody fangs as well. Scared seven shades of snot out of me!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> I'm fourteen, and i've been scared of spiders since i was little. Especially house spiders. However recently, within the last year - i have started like catching the freaky ones around the house and handled them ... and now.. even after having the biggest house spider i've ever seen crawl over my pillow i ain't scared of spiders.
> 
> Link to Youtube of me handling it :no1:
> 
> YouTube - House Spider (Tegenaria duellica ) Crawling up arm!


ooo that looks like big bertha my house spider


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's Harriet, who I kept as a pet for a few months before letting her go back in the shed where I found her.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> here's Harriet, who I kept as a pet for a few months before letting her go back in the shed where I found her.
> 
> image


She's beautiful but if i saw her running by my feet, i'd sh*t myself :lol2:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

i hate them because my mrs makes me put them outside at silly hours of the day lol or she will kill them and i wont have that :censor: in my house lol


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> here's Harriet, who I kept as a pet for a few months before letting her go back in the shed where I found her.
> 
> image


 
look's nice on that pic lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> look's nice on that pic lol.


she was nice! She ate like a horse and laid 8 egg sacs!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I really HATE spiders. I mean I cannot stand them, and despite owning Tarantula's, they still scare the life out of me

I have never killed one, or hoovered it up, ever. I wouldnt do that, I just normally run and let someone else deal with them

Since I have been keeping T's, I have found that I can tolerate spiders to a certain extent. Enough to catch them and throw them out, using a nice big cricket tub ofcourse :blush:

I will always be afraid of them, that will never change, but I can deal with them better now, and at the moment its a case of having to because there is no one to remove the spider from my shower at 6am :lol2:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I remember a few years ago I was helping a friend with her horse. I picked up a brush from the tack room and went outside. I'd been holding this brush for about 5 minutes when two HUGE house spiders crawled out of it. I screamed, dropped the brush and ran away. Strangely enough, it didn't make me scared of spiders, but I don't think I'll be touching any more horse brushes :blush:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Horses are evil anyway.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

House spiders have never bothered me. My late mother was petrified of them and when I was young she would often send me in to rid rooms of spiders. She always thought that I had killed them but I always took them outside and let them go.


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

They don't really matter to me as much as they do to other people. This week alone, I've had to catch and release 3 harvestmen, 2  _Pholcus phalangioides,_ 2 garden spiders, 3 house spiders, 2 zebra spiders and 1 woodlouse spider.

I wouldn't handle them, or any of my existing spiders.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm fine with T's, Centipedes, Scorpions, True Spiders.. anything tbh.

Though one thing that annoys me would be flies, not scared that would be a weird phobia :lol2: They just wind me up


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

I found a house spider in my bath a few weeks ago, curious me took it out put it in a spare tub i had and have kept it in my room , tryed feeding it a cricket, wasnt interested so i killed it and left it in there, poked the spider it ran away and grabed the dead cricket and started munching :O, i was so suprised, so now i feed it 1 dead cricket every week just to see how big it will get , hopefully i will have a monster soon and i will post some pictures, got none atm as my camra is an iphone and isnt very good at up close pics, i have no clue about these spiders and housing requierments, just got it on eco earth and small water dish, same as my T, i dont even know how long these things live for, but will try my best to rais a monster , i dont find them scary, Im more scared of my b.smithi and its giant fangs than this, havnt even held my t yet lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Put it in something like a little petpal and give it some sticks to web onto. It will make a big sheet web with tunnels, and grab any food you drop in there.


----------

